

Using Ember.js and Firebase for powerful real-time applications - avolcano
http://www.thomasboyt.com/2013/04/13/emberjs-and-firebase.html

======
mcrittenden
In case anyone would like to compare, here's a similar example using Angular
and Firebase:

<http://firebase.github.io/angularFire/examples/chat/>

Source: [https://github.com/firebase/angularFire/tree/gh-
pages/exampl...](https://github.com/firebase/angularFire/tree/gh-
pages/examples/chat)

~~~
ryanflorence
And here is the 14 line jQuery version.

<https://www.firebase.com/tutorial/#session/pxkpekf5ze3>

Would love to see your angular demo implement authentication.

Also, your angular demo uses angularfire.js.

~~~
mcrittenden
It's not my demo, it's firebase's demo. Why should it not use angularfire?

------
don_draper
Regarding Firebase: * How do you access logs * How do you email users * How do
you run cron-like jobs * How are passwords stored? Are they salted? AES256
encryption?

I've been reading the docs and questions like these are not readily
accessible.

~~~
gsoltis
Firebase engineer here. For things like chron jobs / emails / any logging you
want to do, you can run a node server that uses the javascript SDK. That lets
you do things like, "any time a user writes to this location, send an email
with the contents of the data".

You can also observe arbitrary data changes and log any info that is relevant
to you.

As for passwords, we have a few details here at the bottom of the page here:
<https://www.firebase.com/docs/security-quickstart.html>

The short answer is that we use bcrypt for password storage.

Hope that helps!

~~~
don_draper
A node server that I run on my server accesses Firebase through the SDK,
right?

~~~
gsoltis
Correct. There's a quickstart guide for using the Node SDK here:
<https://www.firebase.com/docs/nodejs-quickstart.html>

You can also use the REST API (<https://www.firebase.com/docs/rest-api-
quickstart.html>) to interact with Firebase from any platform.

------
aboutaaron
I absolutely love Firebase. It's dead simple to setup and a pleasure to use.

~~~
coolsunglasses
Have you tried Meteor? I've been comparing the two.

~~~
aboutaaron
I haven't played around too much with Meteor actually. Both seem like great
technologies though. I've been using Firebase to store data whereas I know
with Meteor you can still roll Mongo or any other DB.

